# Yay Friday is new bike day



## steven1988 (21 Aug 2018)

I will be taking delivery of my first full sus on Friday, i actually can't wait. 

I've always had SPDs on my CX and Hardtail do i stick with them or go to flats?


----------



## Gary E (21 Aug 2018)

That gearing looks like it could be used to climb a ladder!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2018)

Any new bike day is a good day!!
Personally, I use flats on my full sis, and clip in on Road & CX,but it’s up to you to find what suits you best.

Enjoy the day and the bike


----------



## steven1988 (22 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> That gearing looks like it could be used to climb a ladder!



My play area is the Peak District hence the 50 on the back.


----------



## steven1988 (22 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Any new bike day is a good day!!
> Personally, I use flats on my full sis, and clip in on Road & CX,but it’s up to you to find what suits you best.
> 
> Enjoy the day and the bike



Thanks what shoes are you using something like 5 10s


----------



## BromptonChrispy (22 Aug 2018)

I’m not a very experienced MTBer but been round a couple of trails on my full sus, Llandegla in North Wales and Winlatter in the Lake District. I started with SPDs because I’m very used to clipping in on my road bikes. I had no trouble at all and enjoyed fast climbs because of pulling up on the pedal. It also helped my ability to “lift” the bike when jumping minor obstacles. On occasion though I did find myself unclipping out of sheer uncertainty. I’ve more recently used wide and fairly inexpensive flats with protruding “spikes”. I think they’ll be better with sticky soles (5-10?) though and it’s a wholly different riding experience from SPDs and I can’t cheat - I’ll have to learn to bunny hop properly! Beware those pedal spikes though, I got a nasty cut down my lower calf when I slipped off the pedal - and that was just on a cycle path! Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Aug 2018)

BromptonChrispy said:


> and enjoyed fast climbs because of pulling up on the pedal.



Studies have shown the amount of extra power gained by 'pulling up' is between miniscule and none.

The pedals are linked, so your down stroke pushes your other foot up a lot more than you could ever lift it.

Roadies - these days - use clipless due to the fashion for high cadence, if not, their feet would fly off the pedals.

I can imagine being clipped in helps you throw a mountain bike around.

Of course, there is a reason for using clipless which trumps all others - because the rider likes them.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Thanks what shoes are you using something like 5 10s


I have a pair of Specialzed MTB shoes and leave the blanking plate in the sole.


----------



## Jody (22 Aug 2018)

Nice looking bike. I've almost always stayed with SPD's regardless of where I ride but will switch to flats every now and then. Both have their advantages and dis-advantages so stick with whatever suits you. If the going gets really knarly you might want flats so you can bail easier.


----------



## BromptonChrispy (22 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Studies have shown the amount of extra power gained by 'pulling up' is between miniscule and none.
> 
> The pedals are linked, so your down stroke pushes your other foot up a lot more than you could ever lift it.
> 
> ...



I agree and that’s after over twenty five years of “ankling” too, imagining I’m Fausto Coppi, “Il Campionissimo”, dancing up them thar hills (pathetic effort I’m afraid)
All this ankling, pulling etc seems to be the subject of good hard scientific analysis and has few if any benefits. Look at what the research of the last few years has shown about skinny tyres at very high pressures on normal road surfaces.


----------



## Ciar (22 Aug 2018)

Always flats for me on the MTB, much prefer it for those occasions i need to dab a foot  

is that the SRAM model if so, my mate has just bought the same bike and loves it.


----------



## steven1988 (22 Aug 2018)

Ciar said:


> Always flats for me on the MTB, much prefer it for those occasions i need to dab a foot
> 
> is that the SRAM model if so, my mate has just bought the same bike and loves it.



I got the shimano one. 1x11 with an 11-50T cassette


----------



## Ciar (23 Aug 2018)

steven1988 said:


> I got the shimano one. 1x11 with an 11-50T cassette



Either way very nice, i ride the Merida 120 800 which is lovely and a couple of years old  great bikes and good value for what you get.

have fun!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2018)

Spds if your used to them.
Nice bike enjoy,it will feel odd at first, soft and squidgy.

Take time to set it up ,sag and damping bars seat height ect.
Then rag the thing silly and your in the Peaks !! Nice testing ground


----------



## steven1988 (28 Aug 2018)

Well i took it to Sherwood pines last night and all i can say... what a machine never ridden anything like it ever


----------



## minininjarob (10 Oct 2018)

There is a myth that if you get long spiked flat pedals and sticky shoes your feet won’t bounce off flat pedals. They still will if your position is incorrect on your bike. 
First make sure your brake levers are only angled down slightly and not in line with your arms when you stand up. This will ensure that when you hit a bump your hands and body weight will push the bike over bumps rather than stopping the bike and your weight pitching forward. You can try this by pushing your bike into a small rock while standing next to it, if your hands are on the top of your bars rotated around so they are trying to reach brakes that are pointing to the floor you’ll find the bike doesn’t roll over the obstacle as easily or at all. 

Once you’ve set your levers ok this will then means when you stand up which is what you should be doing in most uneven terrain your weight will be slightly further back and your legs will be angled from the rear so your feet will be at an angle on the pedals rather than horizontal. This will mean when you hit a bump your legs will naturally increase the pressure on the pedals, not slip off forwards over the top. 

You will find once you get your position on the bike right the pedals you use won’t be so important - this works with SPD and flats but with flats it makes a HUGE difference. 

You also need to make sure you haven’t got the ball of your foot Over the axle of the pedal like you would on a road bike. You need your arch wrapping round the pedal so stiff shoes aren’t a good idea, you need a little give. You might find with this new foot position you might want to drop your saddle a few mm to compensate. 

If you do all of the above you’ll ride a lot better and you’ll enjoy your flats. My feet NEVER slip off the pedals and I use Etnies skate shoes and DMR pedals. You will also benefit from being able to move your feet on the pedals to control the bike a lot easier round corners especially. 

Bunny hopping? Well that’s a different thing - I learnt how to hop properly on a 40lb street BMX in the 90’s and it took a while but once you’ve learnt how to do it right (plenty of videos online showing you how) then you’ll never look back. 

Have fun!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2018)

Or just go SPD and forget shredded shin's..


----------



## Threevok (10 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Or just go SPD and forget shredded shin's..



I got a shredded knee from an SPD (albeit from turning the bike upside down)


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2018)

Threevok said:


> I got a shredded knee from an SPD (albeit from turning the bike upside down)



Ahh that's just showing off.rubber side down works best!!


----------



## simon the viking (20 Oct 2018)

Looks fab... I picked my first mtb in years yesterday.. I was posted a poll about the exact same pedal dilemma!

Edit just noticed the thread was from august


----------



## steven1988 (21 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Looks fab... I picked my first mtb in years yesterday.. I was posted a poll about the exact same pedal dilemma!
> 
> Edit just noticed the thread was from august



Come on then show us, what dis you get?


----------



## simon the viking (21 Oct 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Come on then show us, what dis you get?


Its a Python Rock.. Photos and story behind in thread a new


steven1988 said:


> Come on then show us, what dis you get?



The story of acquisition is here... Not so much a purchase more of a deal done

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-toy-on-its-way.241458/#post-5416463

And heres a photo


----------



## steven1988 (21 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Its a Python Rock.. Photos and story behind in thread a new
> 
> 
> The story of acquisition is here... Not so much a purchase more of a deal done
> ...



Oh yes i did read your Swap story just didnt link the profiles not a bad bit of business


----------



## simon the viking (21 Oct 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Oh yes i did read your Swap story just didnt link the profiles not a bad bit of business



Cracking deal as an expensive service was coming up.. Obviously labour cost to him is negligible as he can fit it in as when so only cost of sprockets and chain. Instead of having 2 bikes that did similiar things (a Defy and a Propel) ive got 2 totally different bikes now.


----------

